# Ski Dream Home Deer Valley Utah



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 19, 2007)

When I was at Deer Valley a few weeks ago I popped into an open house of the Ski Dream Home under construction in Deer Valley Utah.   

http://www.skinet.com/skinet/collection/article/0,27250,1532073,00.html

It is still in the early stages of construction.  I think the house was 12,000 sq feet and was going to sell for 15-16 million.  The realtor on site said they have been getting inquires from Destination Clubs to buy.  Wonder what destination clubs they are.  This would be some house to add to their portfolio. This house had everything inlcuding a rockclimbing wall, massage room, fully equipped gym, apres ski room and more.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 19, 2007)

This house is WAY beyond the cost for any Destination Club!


----------



## Sherpa (Mar 22, 2007)

It does seem unlikely. The only Destination Club that has homes in this price range is Yellowstone Club World - which has it's own $40m private island for instance. But equally they have the whole of Yellowstone Club in Montana for their skiing members.


----------



## labguides (Mar 23, 2007)

Do you have an address for this home? We would love to drive to see it.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Mar 24, 2007)

It is in the Deer Crest area of Deer Valley- behind a gate.  It is located near the top of the Jordanelle Gondola, so can be accessed via a ski slope.  It is still in the framing stages.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Nov 10, 2007)

mentioned in Departures >


> The Ski Dream Home ($12,000; resortwest.com) is a *bit* [] over the top. It’s a six-bedroom, 16-fireplace, 13,000-square-foot castle that provides ideal ski-in/ski-out access from Deer Valley’s peak. There’s also a [17 seat] screening room, two bars, a dance floor, and two outdoor fire pits for your own après-ski.



and thats just the tip of the iceberg. theres also a safe room, golf simulator, wine cellar, bays for washing dogs and cars, slotmachines... (and thats _just_ the unusual stuff) 

http://www.resortswest.com/rw/info/re.dream.details.aspx

although @ $2K per BR, id be more interested in the Presidential Suite @ the Intercontinental Hong Kong 

re this place going for ~$15MM >

i guess how well Ciel does might determine whether other clubs go higher than $10MM. if it doesnt do well, i guess the limit isnt much higher than $5MM (solstice). seems odd to me.. maybe it really comes down to how well they pick their first properties. IMHO ciel did well, but OTOH no beach properties yet.. looking forward to Four Seasons Bora Bora opening, looks like theyre getting one of the residences there.

YCW stands alone IMHO, since most of their properties appear to be multi-member. i really wonder if there is a big market for that / how many members they have now.. maybe it offers just enough value for YC members to be interested.


----------

